# My 240L Tank



## BisTheTall (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I want to create a detailed description of my main tropical tank so that when I ask questions you have an accurate knowledge base to refer to.

Feel free to ignore this thread or ask questions.

I'm going to start by getting a tape measure out so I can give you accurate dimensions.

Bis


----------



## BisTheTall (Jun 20, 2009)

The tank is 100cm Long 50cm High and 50cm Front to back. 

It has a hood containing two 300w heaters and two powerheads pumping into cannister (sp?) filters containing foam, filter wool, charcoal, ceramic beads and plastic balls that have slots in them that agitate the incoming and outgoing water. Basically Tupperware containers with partitions lol

There is a long airstone (about 30cm) in the back left corner powered by a high powered pump creating a "bubble wall"

It is planted with many live plants. Some bought online and some from shops. 

Decorations include rocks, a rock arch, bogwood, a terracotta pot with holes in, a plethora of plastic pipes in varied size, a kinda coral thing and a ship that I hate but my plec lives in.

Will start the fish inventory next if anyone cares lol


----------



## BisTheTall (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. Been very busy!

Time for the fish list.

20ish Dalmation, Black, Silver and Gold Molly, maybe nearer 30. I started with 5 "females". (Now all sorts of interesting fry)

6 Cardinal Tetra (Like Neons but better  )

2 x-Ray Tetra

5 Siamese Algae Eaters (Often confused with the Flying Fox)

3 Striata Loach

3 Red tailed sand Loach. (Have found them online but can't remember other names)

2 Clown Loach

2 yo-yo Loach (One normal, one growing at an astonishing rate. Big one now called Mahoosive yo-yo Loach lol)

2 Rainbow Goby (That is what they were called when I bought them but never found them online. Definate Goby with rainbow hues in the fins when extended)((Called "Goby One Kanobi" and "Goby Two Kanobi" lol ))

4 Bristlenose Plec. (AKA Bushynose Plec or Catfish. 2 mature, one male, one female, who have had 2 broods of fry and I have kept one of each brood in the tank for now and either sold or rehomed the rest.)

1 Short finned male (Probably) Betta.

3 Black Kuli Loach

1 Standard Kuli Loach (Think there should be an H in Kuli somewhere)

Before people start to tell me off for too many fish, I know! 
I inherited someone elses tank full of fish to save them being flushed. (and if them damn Mollies weren't breeding it wouldn't be as bad.) I had the choice of letting a load of fish die or having to do more frequent water and filter media changes etc. 

So.... Any questions or comments? (apart from telling me off for too many fish lol)

Bis


----------

